# Stuck on my sig.



## KingdomBlade (Jun 8, 2009)

I'm pretty stuck on what to do with my sig. I've been working on it for hours but I can't get it.







I just can't put on a keyblade on it. I can't find anything on the web. Can someone help me continue it?

And maybe put in animation too... and some effects. It's still pretty plain and ugly. Maybe except for the Font. I got it somewhere. It's so great! Click on this sentence for the font. Because maybe it might be needed?


----------



## Splych (Jun 8, 2009)

Maybe Sora? And try PlanetRenders.net. Too lazy to hyperlink... I found KeyBlades there, but look like GBA graphics xD


----------



## KingdomBlade (Jun 8, 2009)

No wait. I think I figured it out. Thanks anyway.


----------



## Splych (Jun 9, 2009)

Can't wait to see it


----------



## BiscuitBee (Jun 9, 2009)

Remember to add a border!  A 1 pixel white line then 1 pixel black line can do wonders to almost any image


----------



## KingdomBlade (Jun 9, 2009)

I'm still pretty new at this. It's my first sig. I'll try my best.


----------



## Splych (Jun 9, 2009)

My first sig wasn't anything special... Just a simple shadow behind it... Actually... My first sig was more like crap... Feel like making a new one now... A Golden Sun one or one with Sora xD


----------



## smashbro (Jun 9, 2009)

Lol my first sig was horrible >.


----------



## Jaems (Jun 9, 2009)

my first sig was the fuckin shit


----------



## Splych (Jun 9, 2009)

Soon to be, this thread'll be a first siggy thread... I feel like making my own xD.


----------



## KingdomBlade (Jun 9, 2009)

Okay guys, I need some advice. I just tried doing some stuff. But I still think it's pretty much crap.

I could either:

Stick with something really simple:






or, try to continue animating characters into it:


----------



## Minox (Jun 9, 2009)

Stick with the simple one


----------



## p1ngpong (Jun 9, 2009)

Minox_IX said:
			
		

> Stick with the simple one



I agree with that, also slow down the speed of your ava, its so fast its annoying.


----------



## BiscuitBee (Jun 9, 2009)

Minox_IX said:
			
		

> Stick with the simple one


I like the simple one, too!  Also, it's quite a small filesize so you can probably turn down the compression or even use .png to keep up the quality.  (jpg artifacts are showing up)


----------



## Splych (Jun 9, 2009)

Is that a KeyBlade? Sorry, I suck with knowing my weapons. Well... It sorta... Doesn't really... fit in that well. you have a pretty plain background, on the very first siggy. No Gradients at least? The KeyBlade is a little small, and I recommend making it bigger. Or maybe even making the font larger so it can be easier to read. That random star... Sorta stands out. Like the Border though.

The animated siggy is blurry. The pictures are pretty blurry, and that Sora picture has a very dark background. I recommend giving a Abstract render behind it, gradient background, or some stock image.


----------



## KingdomBlade (Jun 10, 2009)

Okay I finished it yesterday but I remembered to put it in today. I took the advice of making them bigger and vectorized it to improve the quality and smoothen it.

So this is the finished product(crap), is it okay?
Yes it is crap.
Look here.

v


----------

